# Solid white Nuban buck??



## DonnaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Is a solid white Nubian buck a rariety??

Just wondering.

DonnaBelle


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really. I've owned a few personally and know of a few in the area. White is dominate so if you breed it to the normal Brown nubians you get white or gold, breed to black and you get apricot or dark cream. Depending on other genes of course.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Ashley,

I've just gotten a solid white Nubian buckling for breeding next year.

He's a full blood Nubian and really solid white.

I'd not seen a white Nubian goat before.

DonnaBelle


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice!  Does he have papers?


----------



## animalmom (Jul 14, 2013)

DonnaBelle, is this handsome, dashing, white buck going to be Dolly's new heart throb?  I think there may be romance in the air... when Dolly's of the right age.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, animal mom, you are very perceptive.

The fair Dolly may indeed be introduced to the handsome  "Blanco" at the appropriate time in the future.

I would anticipate extremely lovely offspring of such a pairing.

DonnaBelle


----------



## animalmom (Jul 15, 2013)

Ya know DonnaBelle, you devilwoman --- almost, but not quite making me want nubians.  And here I am clinging to my little Nigerians.  I do not need long, graceful ears.  I do not need long, graceful ears.  I do not... well you get the idea.

Tempt me with all the pictures you want I say!  I will remain true to my little critters.  I do not need long, graceful ears.  I do not need...

Oh sigh.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 16, 2013)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Ya know DonnaBelle, you devilwoman --- almost, but not quite making me want nubians.  And here I am clinging to my little Nigerians.  I do not need long, graceful ears.  I do not need long, graceful ears.  I do not... well you get the idea.
> 
> Tempt me with all the pictures you want I say!  I will remain true to my little critters.  I do not need long, graceful ears.  I do not need...
> 
> Oh sigh.


Yes DonnaBelle you are a devilwoman!  

All this talk made me bring home a little dairy buck today.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 16, 2013)

I love my Nubians.

If anyone had told me I would be this kookoo over a bunch of goats, I would have never believed it.

And luckily DH is the same.

Did I say, I love my Nubians.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm with you DonnaBelle, I love my Nubians, don't even care they are the loudest in my herd, it is just because she is calling me.....I love my Guernsey's too, but the Nubian holds a special place with me....I think they are more sensitive...or mine is anyway..


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 27, 2013)

Didn't see this thread before. And I don't mean to hijack it or anything. But how about a solid black Nubian? I saw one the other day and I'd never seen one without the frosted ears or some spotting, but this one was completely coal black. A really eye catching goat.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes they can be solid black.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 28, 2013)

lol, I know they can be black I just wondered how common it is, like how many people on here have come across one before? when I google searched images I didn't get many hits so that had me wondering. And I was wondering about the genetics involved too.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a solid black mini-nubian. He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 30, 2013)

Ooo Egg Newton he is gorgeous!!  I love Nubian ears but their boar nose kills me. But I would probably get over that real quick for that handsome man! No I do not need long, graceful ears right now either.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 30, 2013)

What a handsome little guy he almost looks like he has black velvet instead of hair/fur. And those blue eyes!  Gorgeous buck you have there. The black Nubian I saw was very striking too, no blue eyes though, its one of those colors that I'd never seen before in Nubian goats I guess.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Egg_Newton (Aug 31, 2013)

Ohhh! I can't wait for Cimmerian to get that big!!!


----------



## stano40 (Sep 1, 2013)

Donnabelle, you've got to add some pics of your all white.

bob


----------

